# PIB live ice fishing report



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Boots on the ice. We’re a quarter mile off Rattle. 33 fow, every bit of 10” of good ice and building, conditions ideal. There are hundreds of fisherman scattered all over the west shore between Rattle & Green. We counted 109 hard shanties and pop-ups this morning. Seems like everyone is catching fish. We’re seeing lots of 2-5 lb. fish and more than a few wall hangers. All those throw backs have grown up. Prism green Swedish pimples and blue chrome jigging rapalas are working today. Don’t forget to count and measure. ODNR is here. Best ice in 5-6 years. Good luck!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you go out off the main land?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

No hes off PIB


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

that prism green/silver is always a good color through the ice on erie.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

This gold firetiger jigging rap is has always been my number one hands down.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

This storm coming through is going to really mess things up. First good ice since those back to back polar winters and now 10 feet of snow and 100 mph winds, LOL!  But in all seriousness, if it's near what they say, it will make conditions sketchy out there for sure. Was planning on going this week before that forecast came to town.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

yep, sure gonna! slushy mess to say the least


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Raylaser said:


> This storm coming through is going to really mess things up. First good ice since those back to back polar winters and now 10 feet of snow and 100 mph winds, LOL!  But in all seriousness, if it's near what they say, it will make conditions sketchy out there for sure. Was planning on going this week before that forecast came to town.


when you say sketchy do you mean the ice will get sketchy or it will just be a royal pain with all the snow? I'm planning a trip up next weekend, fingers crossed everything holds together.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Odell, Obviously I don't have a crystal ball but typically this type of weather (heavy snow combined with higher winds after a brief warm up), can cause cracks and shove ice that are not completely visible under all the snow. Next, we are going back to sub zero temps for a couple days and that can give people a false sense that the ice has refrozen well but the snow acts as insulation and the open or cracked areas hidden underneath the snow may still be dangerous to walk on. The snow may well freeze several inches deep and you may be able to walk on top of it for a way before it begins to break under your feet and then you have to deal with what the conditions are under the snow. Obviously this is all worse case scenario and we won't know for real what's going to happen until it happens. Just makes it hard to "plan" anything in advance. I'm sure there will plenty of brave souls who will try and get out on the lake by Friday but for me, I'm taking a wait and see attitude based on exactly what blows through here over the next two days. If you head out be safe, bring a spud and take your time. Also, be aware of the wind direction that is forecast for the day you plan to fish. And yes, all that snow on top will be a pain for those of us who have to walk out vs. having a machine!!


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

if we get as much snow as perdicted out on the ice 4-wheelers will be useless...snowmobiles will be the way to go.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Does anyone know if the tournament is still a go this weekend?


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

ditchdigger said:


> Does anyone know if the tournament is still a go this weekend?


Yes. It should be postponed for another day but so far it’s still a go. The planes are grounded indefinitely. Everybody here is holding their breath. When we pulled off yesterday we were on 10”-12” of good ice and it’s locked in to the horizon. It should hold. I’ll post a report on Friday morning after this thing blows through. The heavy snow will make quads useless but we’ll see what happens. None of this bothers the fish but getting out to them might be challenging. Let’s see what the day brings. Good luck!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Raylaser said:


> Hey Odell, Obviously I don't have a crystal ball but typically this type of weather (heavy snow combined with higher winds after a brief warm up), can cause cracks and shove ice that are not completely visible under all the snow. Next, we are going back to sub zero temps for a couple days and that can give people a false sense that the ice has refrozen well but the snow acts as insulation and the open or cracked areas hidden underneath the snow may still be dangerous to walk on. The snow may well freeze several inches deep and you may be able to walk on top of it for a way before it begins to break under your feet and then you have to deal with what the conditions are under the snow. Obviously this is all worse case scenario and we won't know for real what's going to happen until it happens. Just makes it hard to "plan" anything in advance. I'm sure there will plenty of brave souls who will try and get out on the lake by Friday but for me, I'm taking a wait and see attitude based on exactly what blows through here over the next two days. If you head out be safe, bring a spud and take your time. Also, be aware of the wind direction that is forecast for the day you plan to fish. And yes, all that snow on top will be a pain for those of us who have to walk out vs. having a machine!!


thanks man..I'm going to wait and see what happens, their are enough locals thankfully that keep us updated, maybe next weekend everything will have settled down.


----------



## Johnmoe (12 mo ago)

Flying out to the islands Sunday and wanted to know how much snow is on the ice at PIB.


----------

